# which frogs can live with my crested geckos?



## yeahbaby (Nov 10, 2010)

hey guys, 
i have a couple of young female crested geckos and will be buying a larger viv for them soon to live in as they become adults.
I was looking at planted vivs and saw somewhere a guy who had a day gecko and frogs living together.

so my question is is it possible to have crested geckos and a frog species living together in a planted tank? taking in to consideration the habitats of both what frogs would be suitable?

thanks


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

None really, mainly because of the toxins in the frogs skin and the fact most need higher temps than what cresties are happy at.


----------



## yeahbaby (Nov 10, 2010)

no probs, 
would have been nice but never mind.

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey. While the idea of having a mixed species enclosure can be appealing it doesn't usally work out. Amphibians in general have either toxins, different husbandry requirements, and/or become predators/prey for what they are living with. Many species of amphibian in particular usually have eyes bigger than their tummies. Even if for some reason all these are not an issue, being in close proximity and not able to move away from something which is competing for food and space can cause severe stress.

Hope that helps.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

there's also always the risk of the E. invadens parasite which some phibs carry


----------

